

An open letter to Valleywag: Why your snark is going to get us all killed - ASquare
https://medium.com/one-world/an-open-letter-to-valleywag-why-your-snark-is-going-to-get-us-all-killed-b2d719a52f3c

======
nazgul
Is this like A Humble Proposal? If not, it's pretty much the most ridiculous
(and disjointed) thing I've ever read. Just really, really badly done.

------
api
Like I just said in another thread: most of America is in something resembling
a depression.

To those who see no opportunity and no future, optimism is an insult. The
Valley's optimistic self-helpy "follow your dreams" zeitgeist sounds like "and
why do they not eat cake?"

Outside the alpha cities of the coasts, there is no future in America.

